# Renard's Contact?



## Fredrik Svanberg (Aug 8, 2007)

My player's captured Renard and Kathor during the Gauntlet fight. They interrogated them and I was left wondering who is really sending information to Renard? This information is conveniently left out of the module, at least I can't find it. I made something up to cover for it, but I was rather curious myself...


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 8, 2007)

Inquisitor Guthwulf, with a crystal ball that can send telepathic messages. Guthwulf has been mentioned somehow in every adventure so far, I think.


----------



## Fredrik Svanberg (Aug 8, 2007)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> Inquisitor Guthwulf, with a crystal ball that can send telepathic messages. Guthwulf has been mentioned somehow in every adventure so far, I think.




The name yes, but it didn't say that he is Renard's contact, or if it does I couldn't find it. Thanks for the info though, now things make sense.


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 9, 2007)

Oh yeah, it's not explicitly mentioned, but that's who I had in mind.


----------



## amethal (Aug 9, 2007)

I'm looking forward to finding out where all this Guthwulf stuff is heading.

So far, I'm working on the assumption that anything that brings Guthwulf's name to the attention of the players is a good thing. 

Renard will definitely be mentioning him to my players (although in my campaign he's captured them, rather than vice versa).


----------

